# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  معدل در پزشکی؟

## Dr.med96

سلام دوستان معدل در پزشکی چه ارزشی داره؟
به نظرتون دروس عمومی که در لیسانس گذروندم برای پزشکی معادلسازی کنم یا نه؟
(بعضی نمره های عمومیم خوبه بعضی نه)

----------


## Dean

فک کنم معدل اول مستقیم میره تخصص نفرات بعدی باید مثلا 70 درصد حدالنصاب رو بیارن 
فک کنم درسای بالای 13 رو معادل سازی میکنن....
اره معادل سازی کن باوا چیه دوباره انقلابو تنظیم خانواده بری سر کلاس بشینی...وقتت آزادتر میشه

----------


## Dr.med96

> فک کنم معدل اول مستقیم میره تخصص نفرات بعدی باید مثلا 70 درصد حدالنصاب رو بیارن 
> فک کنم درسای بالای 13 رو معادل سازی میکنن....
> اره معادل سازی کن باوا چیه دوباره انقلابو تنظیم خانواده بری سر کلاس بشینی...وقتت آزادتر میشه


ممنون
آخه تو عمومی نصفش بالای خوبه نصفش بد مثلا 14
تو معدل کل تاثیر داره میخواستم ببینم تاثیرش چه جوریه

----------


## Dean

> ممنون
> آخه تو عمومی نصفش بالای خوبه نصفش بد مثلا 14
> تو معدل کل تاثیر داره میخواستم ببینم تاثیرش چه جوریه


اصا معدلو واسه چی میخای .دانشگاه دبیرستان نیس ک ازت معدل بخاد که....
فقط ازت میپرسن مدرکتو از کدوم دانشگاه گرفتی...

----------

